# What's going on in there?



## Lovincichlids (Oct 15, 2008)

Since blood parrots are hybrid, I didn't know where to post this, but I think they are closer to a South American cichlid.

Ok... I lost my 4 year old Jellybean about 2-3 weeks ago and still am rattling my brain trying to figure out what happened to her. Anyway... since then, my other 2 parrots (who are on the shyer side) on even shyer and just hide all the time. The jellybean got them to come out a lot since she was social butterfly, but it almost seems like they are hiding too much. Afraid of everything.

I tested the water parameters and it's all coming back fine. When the JB died, I treated the water (antibacterial and anti parsitic) just in case the JB gave them something. I have done multiple water changes and I still don't see much of them.

I can see these red string-like things inside of the orange parrots gills if I look closely, which is concerning me (don't know if that's normal). I don't know what else to do and I don't want to keep medicating for reasons unknown in fear of destroying whats left of the biological system in there.

Like I said... I have been doing water changes, but how often should I be doing them if this is a good idea? I've been doing about 25% a week since this has happened... more or less often?

I'm frustrated. I am also in the process of setting up a 75 gallon tank (decorations and gravel in there, just waiting for the filter and water, of course) and once that's established, wanted to out them in there. Don't know if this will help or make things worse.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't help you too much, But I can suggest you post in the ca forum because the fish fish used to make blood parrots and jellybeans are thought to be central american.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

I will give you a little insight on the jelly bean parrots 
well for starters they have unnatural color rite 
I've researched a bit they supposedly put them in an acid bath to remove the slim coat
then they go in another bath of whatever color sells the best 
well that tears down the immune system the lfs sells them & they usually die w/in the 1st year

the red stringy things you see are part of their gills hanging out past the gill plates 
one of the many unfortunate side effects of this hybrid

my g/f talked me into getting blood parrots before I knew the full story 
although I will never buy them again I all so believe in keeping pets for life

please dont support animal cruelty by getting more of these poor creatures


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

oops double post


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

as far as keeping the ones that remain healthy

just do your weekly 50 or 25% water changes maybe add some sea salt

& put some dithers in to help w/ shyness

i wish you the best & good luck :fish:


----------



## Lovincichlids (Oct 15, 2008)

I only had 1 jellybean and as mentioned, she passed away. She lived far past a year at over 4 years old and contrary to popular belief was a lot hardier than most think. She survived a trip from Ohio to Colorado which resulted in an ammonia spike. Also had one of the best personalities in a fish I had ever seen.

With that said, I didn't know all of what went on with jellybeans until after I had purchased her. I shy away from those now because of those reasons. I have researched both the blood parrot and jellybeans extensively (what we all know of them, of course) as well as have owned many.

However, I still enjoy my bloodparrots, even if they are hybrid, and are awesome to own. We are military and move often (set to move in another year and a half) which makes owning a large fish tank, which I love, extremely difficult. However, on our next duty station I plan on getting into African cichlids or South American cichlids, for a change of pace, not because I think bloodparrots (not jellybeans which i do believe is animal cruelty) are abused.

When I look close enough, I can see those red-like string things inside the gills and was just wondering what they were and making sure that I wasn't dealing with a parasite of some sort. I am assuming all or most fish have this, but it's just not as visible in other fish. Is there a name for those "things?"

Thank you for replies.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

are you sure it was a jelly bean? or was it just a convict with a spinal deformity (a what they call "short body" convict

a pic of a jelly bean parrot









or the more common "jelly bean" convict


----------

